

User Expectations: Create an Illusion of Space - smashing_mag
http://baymard.com/blog/ux-illusion-of-space

======
vog
For me, personally, the title was somewhat misleading. I expected to read an
article about how to create the impression of much (white-)space in your user
interface design, maybe for avoiding that the site looks overloaded.

However, the article is just about creating the "illusion of physical space".
That is, users should get the feeling that working through your business
process is as intuitive as walking though a physical space - without strange
loops, or the inability to go back, or other unpleasant surprises.

It is a bit ironic that an article about user expectations ruins the user
expectations of its potential readers (by failing to choose an appropriate
title).

~~~
kristiankh
Hi Vog, sorry to hear that. Maybe the title was a bit unclear. Hope you liked
to content anyhow. Maybe I will take up your subject (white space) in another
article.

\- Christian Holst, Baymard Institute

